# can the stihl 4-mix engine be safely tipped



## dearber (Apr 30, 2017)

Is it safe to tip these power heads to the side if e.g. I want to do some edging ?

I think the 2-strokes can be used in any position, but what about the Stihl 4-mix ?


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Apr 30, 2017)

They run in any position. Tip it, tilt it, turn it upside down.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Yup......you can run them in any position.

Torquey little suckers they are. I have an HT-131. I was very impressed at how much torque it made the 1st time I went to use it.


----------



## dearber (Apr 30, 2017)

Aren't they.

I got the KM 131 the other day and gave it a first run today with the string trimmer attachment and the blower. Just wow ..

I am honestly considering going back and replacing this for either the KM90 or the KM94, its even scary what this can do if not careful.

I do wish I owned some huge lot, so I can put it to real use though, it definitely would be fun to use.


----------



## Scooter101 (Jan 31, 2018)

dearber said:


> Is it safe to tip these power heads to the side if e.g. I want to do some edging ?
> 
> I think the 2-strokes can be used in any position, but what about the Stihl 4-mix ?


----------



## Cycledude (Feb 1, 2018)

I got to use one of the Stihl 4 mix things with the easily attachable heads a few days ago, we were using the chainsaw head, wow it’s so much lighter to carry around than the conventional Stihl pole saw ! And also much easier to start, it started on the first pull every time ! I was very impressed ! Yes it’s designed to be run in any position.


----------



## ironman_gq (Feb 5, 2018)

The 4-mix engines are lubed just like a conventional 2-stroke, only difference is they use a 4-cycle combustion cycle and have a cam and valves. No oil in the crankcase to slosh around means they don't care what orientation they run in.


----------



## AlfA01 (Feb 11, 2018)

dearber said:


> Is it safe to tip these power heads to the side if e.g. I want to do some edging ?
> 
> I think the 2-strokes can be used in any position, but what about the Stihl 4-mix ?



Yep. I really love that design. You get all the benefits of both 4 & 2-stroke engines--no crankcase oil, high torque, better power to weight and fuel efficiency. Stihl hit a homerun with this machine.


----------



## Cycledude (Feb 11, 2018)

Husqvarna sales person told me Husqvarna is coming out with new four mix Combi system in the next month or so.


----------



## AlfA01 (Feb 11, 2018)

Cycledude said:


> Husqvarna sales person told me Husqvarna is coming out with new four mix Combi system in the next month or so.


I was looking at a Husky, regardless of 4 or 2-stroke. I have a dealer about a mile from my house. The only thing that stopped me was that they didn't offer an olive picker as part of the Kombi options at the time. 

The olive picker was my main reason and the pole saw #2.


----------

